# Practice bum run 'round town..



## Phoenix (Feb 23, 2016)

While practical in terms of showing you the kinds of things you may need, etc..it's also awkward as hell when you run in to people you know whilst bumming around a town you've lived your whole life who are like, "oh my god, do you need a place to stay to get back on your feet??" Ahaha. No, like, I'm learning how to function to AVOID the whole long-term rat race thing.. :')


----------



## nickhitch (Feb 23, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> While practical in terms of showing you the kinds of things you may need, etc..it's also awkward as hell when you run in to people you know whilst bumming around a town you've lived your whole life who are like, "oh my god, do you need a place to stay to get back on your feet??" Ahaha. No, like, I'm learning how to function to AVOID the whole long-term rat race thing.. :')


Ive thought about doing this here where i currently live, but this city is fucking huge. Still a good idea.


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 23, 2016)

I feel like it would be easier in terms of not knowing people in a city. Lol, I live in a small town


----------



## landpirate (Feb 23, 2016)

Haha ah yeah I feel you on this one. Try being homeless for four years in the town you grew up in. My mum used to come past me every now and again when I was spanging and give me £1. I don't know who was more embarrassed.


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh my. Ahaha, mine is the kind of mum who'd drag me to her place, kicking and screaming, and then would put a watch around me 24/7 like I'm 12, and keep pestering me to find a job and go to college..


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 23, 2016)

Anytime I was on the street in my hometown I'd mostly keep it on the down low to spare family the embarrassment.


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 23, 2016)

I feel it. Ahah


----------



## OstrichJockey (Feb 23, 2016)

I've been caught aggressively panhandling by a few aunts and uncles in New Orleans on a few occasions. I usually get the whole, "You were such a nice boy, get a job and get back on your feet" lecture. I still am a nice boy, and I've never been happier. 

Where are you at currently?


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 23, 2016)

Manteca, CA. A small town named after lard, with not much promise. It's basically like "a family town" where generation after generation seems to stay, attend the same high school, and then die.


----------



## Odin (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm lucky I don't know many folks around here... *older now and the few bruddas that got my back after all this time are scattered around the country...

My mum walks much to the grocer but if she saw me panhandle in the local area...

I imagine she would hit me in da head with a Crucifix and yell "The Devil take ye!"

This place is urbanized enough to avoid situations though...






OstrichJockey said:


> "You were such a nice boy, get a job and get back on your feet" lecture. *I still am a nice boy, and I've never been happier.*



DAMN SKIPPY!


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Feb 23, 2016)

I tried hitchhiking to work after my bicycle got a flat and I've attempted busking like twice but it felt awkward


----------



## Flemmings (Feb 23, 2016)

Yep, been there. The calls to my parents and other family members and people posting shit to my Facebook and all kinds of fucking fun filled drama. Most people after a while started to ignore me. Then they started to lift their heads high and treat me like I'm scum. And whats worse, I grew up in church, and the people who ignored me and treated me like shit the most were the people who I grew up with in the church.

Best to move to the next town over  that way you're not too far away from home but you can still get the hang of it. lol


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 23, 2016)

Wow, that's sure shitty of them.
Fakkin assholes..


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Feb 23, 2016)

I've thought about that too but I always run into people and no one would understand.


----------



## Odin (Feb 23, 2016)

Lielanthris said:


> Then they started to lift their heads high and treat me like I'm scum. And whats worse, I grew up in church, and the people who ignored me and treated me like shit the most were the people who I grew up with in the church.



Unfortunately in life I have found that to happen very often with "religious" people... especially with "family". And I hate that... and I have found out at least with my family no matter the effort you try to interact and lead with decency... its mostly in vain. 

It's like they are to dense to understand that being accepting supportive and just doing whats right for the sake of doing whats right is more important than your fucking fairy tails. 

(I say that in a way to be a bit offensive even though I'm honestly the least judgmental when it comes to beliefs. I have a larger encompassing idea of the universe and I will not compromise that for hate.)

I mean I'm ... I identify as agnostic... and I don't think that will every change. I have a wonder about life and the universe around me. I love science... nature and philosophy... and religion to... at least the study and understanding of the culture and morality of it.

BUT I tell you what. My experience in my years... (and I'm not too old but not young anymore either)

My experience has been that a secular person. That is not extreme in their beliefs will treat you a hell of a lot more decently than anyone steeped in brainwashed dogma.

@Phoenix sorry for derailing the thread a bit heh... ... been one of those days.


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh, by all means, go on. I have similar feelings, am an atheist myself, and poly, and pansexual. Religious people treat me like shit already anyhow, and I don't typically have a fondness for them.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 24, 2016)

i generally dont fly a sign or anything in my home town, its just a bad look imo. i think the last thing my city needs is every 40 miler/housed up person hauling their packs out and hitting up a corner, it would be impossible to walk down the damn street.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Feb 24, 2016)

on the whole religious thing, I would go into to churches when i was hitch hiking to okie trying to learn some shit and find something like a god, ended up learning religion tends to be somethin people warp to their own needs and personality and if anything challenges that they jump up their own asses. My favorite thing tho is walking into a service, bummy as fuck and getting disgusted looks from everyone until someone kicks down a buck or two. then everyone goes into the mind set of, oh shit, that person is a better Christian than me and I end up leaving with 40 bucks or more. If i was doin well already id put it in the communion plate or w/e it is and humble the fuck outta the people next to me. The looks on their faces are priceless.. Is that fucked up?

but ya, i live in Augusta, GA and flying a sign around here is just a bad idea in general. Cops gatta keep the public thinking we're a wealthy town for all the rich golf fucks that come here for Masters.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 24, 2016)

ha, i've thought about it, but damn my parents would probably disown me if i did it in their town. if i really wanted to embarass the shit out of my dad that's totally what i would do tho (it's a small town).


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Feb 24, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> ha, i've thought about it, but damn my parents would probably disown me if i did it in their town. if i really wanted to embarass the shit out of my dad that's totally what i would do tho (it's a small town).



Matt if I'm not mistaken you suggested doing this in the stp ultimate gear guide article. heheh


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 24, 2016)

Fox Spirit said:


> Matt if I'm not mistaken you suggested doing this in the stp ultimate gear guide article. heheh



yeah, i mean i suggested you should run around with your gear and get used to it, but i didn't specifically mention panhandling.


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 24, 2016)

I haven't been spanging here just because I don't want to live through the horror of my mother seeing that in action. But I have been outside for the last couple days/nights and have run into a couple friends who mostly online have messaged me because they've seen me and are concerned. Lol


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Feb 24, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> yeah, i mean i suggested you should run around with your gear and get used to it, but i didn't specifically mention panhandling.


Kinda got the original post confused with the rest of he conversation going on.

My friends and I actually used to kinda do this between work seasons to make extra money and help with bills. We would go to the casinos and my friends would busk and I would sell jewelry. I would occasionally do it at the grocery store near my home but I'm traveling all the time and people don't see me around for years sometimes so they don't really trip.

I wouldn't do this with all my gear but generally I don't carry my gear around town anywhere besides my jewelry stuff and a few other things.


----------

